# Unterschied build und deploy



## ModellbahnerTT (31. Jul 2009)

Hallo 

ich suche jetzt schon seit 2h (ohne Erfolg) was eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen build und deploy ist. (Im netbeans 6.7 gibt bei Java EE Projekten beide Punkte zum auswählen)
Kann es mir einer von euch (ohne zu viele Fremdwörter zu verwenden) erklären?

Größten Dank
MfG


----------



## mvitz (31. Jul 2009)

Ohne Netbeans zu kennen

Build: Das zusammenstellen der kompletten Anwendung (war, jar) inklusive vorherigem Kompilieren, Generieren, etc.

Deploy: Das installieren der zuvor 'gebuildeten' Anwendung, auf z.B. einen Application Server.


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (31. Jul 2009)

ah cool danke.. jetzt ist es mir klar
beim deploy wird praktisch das projekt auf den (in meinem fall) tomcat-Server geladen oda?


----------



## mvitz (31. Jul 2009)

Wenn Netbeans das so handhabt, wie es weitgehend verstanden wird, dann ja.


----------

